# what size air bags do i need



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

i been piecing my set-up together for my 1973 olds 98. So far i have 2 chrome 480 compressors,,,,12 gallon tank,,,8 1/2 valves,,,10 pre wired switch box,,,1/2 inch air line,,,and al the fittings,,,,What I am getting reading to buy is the bags. i have no idea what I should go with and was wondering if you guys can shine in and give me some help...


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ARE YOU GOING TO RUN SHOCKS ? ID DEFINATLY RECOMMEND SLAM SPECIALTIE BAGS THAT WAY YOU DONT HAVE TO RUN SHOCKS , GO WITH THE HE7 BAGS IN FRONT AND THE HE8 IN THE REAR


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

yup it has a full frame,,,,its rwd


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

whats the difference in bags,,,,i been doing some search and there is all kinds out there


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

And I am going to run shocks


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Jan 4 2010, 09:22 PM~16184858
> *ARE YOU GOING TO RUN SHOCKS ?  ID DEFINATLY RECOMMEND SLAM SPECIALTIE BAGS THAT WAY YOU DONT HAVE TO RUN SHOCKS , GO WITH THE HE7 BAGS IN FRONT AND THE HE8 IN THE REAR
> *


Not tryin to be a ass but bag's by no way replace a shock.Yes slam's are a stronger and stiffer bag but that does not mean it can be used as for shock absorption.Most suspension set up's (front)are a shock thru spring so regardless they gotta be removed.As for keeping them well that can be debated 100 times it's up to you.

There was a article in Mini truckin a few month's back about this subject about w/ shock's/w/o shock's.Think slam and bilstein even responded about it.I'll have to dig it up.

Bag's....Go w/ as big of a bag as you can fit in.And yes i recommend slam specialties also.They have a grat design and rep.

Being your going w/ the 480's 200 psi is the max on the compressor's so

the RE series of slam would work for ya.There a single 1/2" port bag 200 psi bag.

Now the HE series is a dual 1/2" port bag 400psi bag.

Then the SE's are 600psi

But for a every dayer i'd go w/ the RE series.

Just my .02


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the response....So my systeem is going to be a 200psi system..What kind of speed would i have with 1/2 valves and 1/2 dump valves...i am not looking for anything that will hop off the ground but i am not wanting something that will take forever to lift...I am going to check into the re series bag you talk of....thanks,,


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well 1/2" can be pretty quick depending on valve size,bag size, and fitting's and weight of the vehicle/ motor etc.

Dont use 90 degree fittings they tend to restrict air flow.Go w/ as big of a bag as you can get in upfront usually a 7" will work but if you can get in a 8" even better.Probally gonna take a little bit of cutting.Also the bigger of bag you have the less psi it takes to fill.

I've alway's said go w/ as big of bag,lines,fittings,etc.It's allot easier and cheaper to slow down a air system than it is to speed it up.


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

what will i have to cut...


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

i have 1/2 valves and 1/2 fittings,,,I did not buy any 90 degree fittings because i read exactly what you posted about restrictions,,,


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Jan 4 2010, 10:20 PM~16186686
> *what will i have to cut...
> *


Just some trimming of the front coil spring pocket. Like this.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2010, 08:53 PM~16185338
> *Not tryin to be a ass but bag's by no way replace a shock.Yes slam's are a stronger and stiffer bag but that does not mean it can be used as for shock absorption.Most suspension set up's (front)are a shock thru spring so regardless they gotta be removed.As for keeping them well that can be debated 100 times it's up to you.
> 
> There was a article in Mini truckin a few month's back about this subject about w/ shock's/w/o shock's.Think slam and bilstein even responded about it.I'll have to dig it up.
> ...


Here's the link about shocks & airbags.
http://www.minitruckinweb.com/tech/suspens...ings/index.html


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Jan 4 2010, 11:32 PM~16186841
> *Here's the link about shocks & airbags.
> http://www.minitruckinweb.com/tech/suspens...ings/index.html
> *


Yep that was the article...Good job


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2010, 10:59 PM~16186397
> *Well 1/2"  can be pretty quick depending on valve size,bag size, and fitting's and weight of the vehicle/ motor etc.
> 
> Dont use 90 degree fittings they tend to restrict air flow.Go w/ as big of a bag as you can get in upfront usually a 7" will work but if you can get in a 8" even better.Probally gonna take a little bit of cutting.Also the bigger of bag you have the less psi it takes to fill.
> ...


Correction 


The BIGGER the bag the LESS psi it takes to LIFT.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2010, 10:41 PM~16186955
> *Yep that was the article...Good job
> *


No problem :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

IVE HAD ABOUT 6 DIFFERENT TRUCKS WITH BAGS AND IVE ONLY USED SHOCKS ON THE TRUCK THAT I CURRENTLY HAVE RIGHT NOW AND I THINK IT DOESNT REALLY MAKE A DIFFERENCE SINCE I USE SLAM SPECIALTIE BAGS MY SELF IN EVERYTHING AND I HAVE NO COMPLAINTS WITH THEM AT ANY RIDE HEIGHT...


----------



## 88monteSS (Jul 3, 2007)

^^^run shocks just one time and youll see the difference. i ran slam RE7's on mine and it was all over the road before i put shocks in, now its planted altogether. shocks ftw. do it.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I GOT SHOCKS IN THE BACK OF MY TRUCK NOW AND I CANT DRIVE IT LOCKED UP IN THE BACK CAUSE IT BOUNCES TOO HARSH CAUSE THE SHOCKS ARE MAXED OUT.. BUT ANY OTHER HEIGHT I DONT FEEL A DIFFERENCE MAYBE ITS JUST THE TRUCK OR IDK BUT IT RIDES LIKE A STOCK CAR..


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

So re 7's mean 7 inch bags correct,,So I need to take apart the front end and measure the dia of the spring pocket correct?,,,,Di I match the rear end with the same bags i have up front..


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by allns47_@Jan 7 2010, 08:39 PM~16220122
> *So re 7's mean 7 inch bags correct,,So I need to take apart the front end and measure the dia of the spring pocket correct?,,,,Di I match the rear end with the same bags i have up front..
> *


I would atleast run RE7's all the way around & if you have the room go with the 8's. Those old caddy's are pretty heavy cars.


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

My bad I meant Olds.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 4 2010, 10:59 PM~16186397
> *Well 1/2"  can be pretty quick depending on valve size,bag size, and fitting's and weight of the vehicle/ motor etc.
> 
> Dont use 90 degree fittings they tend to restrict air flow.Go w/ as big of a bag as you can get in upfront usually a 7" will work but if you can get in a 8" even better.Probally gonna take a little bit of cutting.Also the bigger of bag you have the less psi it takes to fill.
> ...


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

I know i can fit the re 8 in the rear,,i am going to take apart the front end this weekend and see what kindof room i have...


----------



## GoingCustom.com (Jan 8, 2010)

Correct. 7" diameter and they get 8" of lift, 3" fully compressed and 11" tall when inflated


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

how would i determine the size or length of the front brackets?


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

I have re 7's all the way around on my 68 impala at 200 psi one hit of the switch i get about 6 inches. Didnt build it to do that but it does so i think re 7's will be fine no need for 8's


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

thats good to hear,,,I dont know if my 73 olds is heavier,,,I know it has a big block 455 in the front...How did u determine that length of the brackets..


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

I was lucky i didnt have to. I was able to buy pre done brackets for my car.If i remember right my upper cups were about 8 inches but if you are making them you will just have to test fit.


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

it seems simple enough,,,basically i make the bracket to get my ride the desired low when the airbag is deflated correct...Do i want clearance in case something was to happend like a bad air leak so i can drive it still without dragging..


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

When my car is all down i still have a inch of clearance on stock wheels wich are 14 inch with stock tire size. !4 inch wire wheels it drags cross member. With 22's the front inner fenders sit on the wheels. One thing is for sure make sure to carry a repair kit with you it will save you from getting stranded.


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

what would be a good starting point for the brackets


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

RE8 all around, 1/2" line on my 78 caprice  
go as big as you can, better now than later.


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

how quick does your car lift


----------



## lowfreeze (Jan 11, 2008)

now on 200 PSI it comes off the ground in one switch, that's fast enough for me :biggrin:


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

i ordered 4 re 8's today,,,,,so i hope i get them to fit..


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Clandestino (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey guys, quick question, and need assistance!.....Base on my stupidity, and ignorance, The bigger the tank, the more play time. The more PSI= quicker to lift?

I am not very familiar with the whole Air System, but I was thinking of getting some air bags for my 78 Monte Carlo. I want something quick, and was thinking of getting 4 ViAir 450 Compressors with a 12 gallon multiport tank? Or 2 ViAir 450 Compressors, with 2 separate 5 gallon tanks?? 

Which way should I go, or what can I do? If anybody can help me out, I would gladly appreciated....Peace!


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

i went with the 12 gallon tank and twin viair compressors. Just be sure to use 1/2 valves and bags and fittings


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clandestino_@Jan 21 2010, 10:05 PM~16371108
> *Hey guys, quick question, and need assistance!.....Base on my stupidity, and ignorance, The bigger the tank, the more play time. The more PSI= quicker to lift?
> 
> I am not very familiar with the whole Air System, but I was thinking of getting some air bags for my 78 Monte Carlo.  I want something quick, and was thinking of getting 4 ViAir 450 Compressors with a 12 gallon multiport tank? Or 2 ViAir 450 Compressors, with 2 separate 5 gallon tanks??
> ...


Get an EDC & use the Viairs as back up.


----------



## allns47 (Dec 31, 2009)

Does edc fill the tanks quicker,,,does it turn on and off by a pressure switch also?


----------

